# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  علت حرکت دست‌ها حين قدم زدن

## khatereh 2

*علت حرکت دست‌ها حين قدم زدن*
*آيا مي‌دانيد چرا حين پياده‌روي دست‌هايمان را تکان مي‌دهيم؟ همه انسان‌ها به طور ناخودآگاه زمان راه رفتن بازوها را خلاف جهت پاها تکان مي‌دهند. براستي علت اين کار چيست؟*
تنها يک دليل علمي براي اين پرسش وجود دارد و آن هم حفظ تعادل بدن است. به نظر مي‌رسد همين کار ساده باعث ‌شده انسان‌هاي اوليه بتوانند راحت‌تر و بهتر راه بروند.دانشمندان تا مدت‌ها نمي‌توانستند هيچ دليل علمي و موجهي براي حرکات دست‌ها ارائه دهند زيرا ظاهرا اين حرکات هيچ نوع کاربري مشهودي براي انسان امروزي ندارد.
تنها کاري که برخي از محققان انجام دادند، اين بود که نقش تکامل انسان را در اين پديده پررنگ‌تر از آنچه بايد، جلوه دادند.
از نظر اين گروه از محققان، انسان در زمان‌هاي گذشته از دست‌هايش براي حرکت استفاده مي‌کرده اما اين حالت کم‌کم از بين رفته و در نتيجه تنها همين حرکات پاندولي شکل به جا مانده است! اين محققان در هر صورت نتوانستند هيچ دليل يا مدرکي براي اين نظريه ارائه کنند.
بعدها گروهي از محققان دانشگاه ميشيگان همراه عده‌اي از دانشمندان دانشگاه علوم و تکنولوژي دلف هلند تصميم گرفتند علت حقيقي اين عمل را کشف کنند.
آنها براي آن‌که درک بهتري از وضع ديناميکي بدن و حرکت دست‌ها داشته باشند، يک مدل مکانيکي طراحي کردند و در عين حال از 10 نفر داوطلب درخواست کردند آنها را در اين تحقيق همراهي کنند. در وهله نخست از اين افراد خواسته شد به صورت خيلي معمولي شروع به قدم زدن کنند. الگوي اين حرکت‌ها ثبت و طراحي شد.
سپس دست‌هاي آنها را در طرفين با استفاده از طناب بستند و دوباره از آنها خواستند راه بروند.
الگوهاي ديناميکي بدن در اين شرايط نيز ترسيم شد. محققان پس از انجام تحقيقات گسترده دريافتند نگهداشتن دست‌ها به صورت کاملا بي‌حرکت در طرفين باعث مي‌شود نسبت به حالت معمول 12 درصد بيشتر انرژي متابوليکي بدن صرف راه رفتن شود سپس تحقيق مشابه ديگري انجام شد.
در اين تحقيق از افراد خواسته شد هنگام راه رفتن دست‌هايشان را خلاف جهت معمول تکان دهند؛ يعني حرکت بازوي دست راست با پاي چپ و بالعکس حرکت بازوي دست چپ با پاي راست.
نتيجه اين کار صرف 26 درصد انرژي بيشتر برآورد شد. اما علت آن چيست؟علت اين موضوع به عدم تعادل و تلاش براي حفظ آن برمي‌گردد، در حقيقت عضلات مجبور هستند براي نگه داشتن بدن در وضع تعادل انرژي خيلي بيشتري مصرف کنند.
جالب اينجاست حرکت بازوهاي دست به شکل همزمان باعث خنثي شدن حرکت ستون مهره‌ها نيز مي‌شود. تمام اين عوامل بدن را در يک مسير مستقيم نگه مي‌دارد، به حرکات، شکلي کاملا موزون و متناسب مي‌دهد و در نهايت ميزان مصرف انرژي را در عضلات پاها به حداقل ممکن مي‌رساند. محققان در مقاله خود يادآور مي‌شوند با وجود آن‌که حرکت دست‌ها نسبتا ساده جلوه مي‌کند، اما بايد حتما به خاطر داشت نقش آنها در مصرف انرژي در طول راه رفتن بسيار مهم و تاثيرگذار است و به هيچ‌وجه نمي‌توان اين حرکت را يک امر صرفا غريزي يا عادي تلقي کرد.

----------

